# RIP Tom Henk (Tinman)



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I have sad news to announce that we just lost a good haunter friend from our NJ Make and Take and the Hauntforum. Tom Henk was a dedicated haunter and friend. He will be truly missed! I was informed that his family will have a memorial service to celebrate his life in the early spring. Leah his daughter sent me her email, [email protected] if you would like to post your condolences. She let me know that she will carry on his passion for Halloween by displaying his garage haunt in his honor. He was Tinman on the Hauntforum! RIP Tinman! You will be missed!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:frownkin:Oh....I am so very sorry to hear this....so very sad....he will be greatly missed.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

So sorry to learn of the sad news. 
Rest in peace Tinman. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

R. I. P.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tom was a very understated guy and as I got to know him I realized he was extremely talented. I really wanted to get to know him better. RIP Tom, you will be remembered very fondly by me.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

RIP Tinman.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of Tinman passing. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

RIP Tinman. My deepest sympathy for all who knew him.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP Tinman.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

So sad to hear of Tom's passing. Seems like only yesterday we were working on the horns for his latest Halloween prop. He will be missed. RIP Tinman.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Tom always took it in stride my constant ribbing of him, of getting caught behind his slow gait going up and down stairs. And he could give as good as he got too. He was really quite a funny guy, far more understated than over the top, so much so you often did a double take when he said something as the subtle meaning of what he was saying sank in.

As I've noted elsewhere, Tinman was a master with the camera, creating some memorably laughable moments with pictures -- usually of Sharon (Joiseygal) -- and a witty caption. He was also a more than capable haunter and his coffin mailbox showed he was a pretty damn good craftsman too. It served as the basis and inspiration for a mailbox creation of my own.

Tom was a great guy and it's a shame he'll no longer be with us to endure my joking with him at his expense.  RIP, Tinman. Haunt like hell on the other side.

Rich


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Such a sad loss. RIP Tinman


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your friend. I know how close the NJ/PA folks are to one another. My heart goes out to you all and to his family.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A terrible loss to our haunting community. RIP, Tinman.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

RIP Tinman


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

GhoulishCop said:


> Tom always took it in stride my constant ribbing of him, of getting caught behind his slow gait going up and down stairs. And he could give as good as he got too. He was really quite a funny guy, far more understated than over the top, so much so you often did a double take when he said something as the subtle meaning of what he was saying sank in.
> 
> As I've noted elsewhere, Tinman was a master with the camera, creating some memorably laughable moments with pictures -- usually of Sharon (Joiseygal) -- and a witty caption. He was also a more than capable haunter and his coffin mailbox showed he was a pretty damn good craftsman too. It served as the basis and inspiration for a mailbox creation of my own.
> 
> ...


Well said Rich....RIP Tinman


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

a loss for our community for sure.. glad we spent some time together.. sorry it wasn't more.. you will be missed.. thoughts and prayers to the family and friends


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

RIP Tinman. You will be missed. It is always a sad day when we lose a haunter.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Tom you will be sorely missed. I feel like we just got punched in the stomach.  We will have to offer a toast to him at the next meeting. Maybe we can make a group prop that celebrates his humor.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Even though I didn't know him personally, it is always sad when someone who is part of our haunt family passes. It is in tribute that his daughter will continue his legacy by keeping the haunting spirit alive by continuing his work!

It will be great to think that he will be right there in spirit helping his daughter next Halloween, making sure she sets everything up correctly.

Here's one for "The Tinman"
*_


----------

